# نسخة كاملة لبرنامج تصميم هيدروليكي لشبكات نقل الموائع



## NAK (15 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاخوة و الاخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

برنامج Pipe Flow Expert نسخة كاملة و ليست تجريبية و هو لاجل تصميم و تحليل شبكات الانابيب.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OWHAR0OM

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## طنان (15 ديسمبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## NAK (15 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخوة و الاخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

قمت برفع البرنامج بنفسي و تأكدت من صلاحية الرابط قبل أن أرسل المشاركة للملتقى ثم قمت بتجربته بعد ملاحظة السيد الكريم طنان و وجدت بأن الرابط يعمل بل لقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج مرة اخري من الرابط الى جهازي للتأكد من صلاحيته و هو بفضل الله يعمل دون مشكلة.

لعل مشكلة الأخ طنان في ضعف الشبكة لديه أو لأي سبب تقني أخر.

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## elmalwany (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم اللة كل خير 
برنامج مهم جدا


----------



## علاء الخطاطبة (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريد و لكن الرابط لموقع محظور في السعودية هل من الممكن وضع رابط اخر


----------



## NAK (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم علا تم رفع الملف على موقع اخر كما في الرابط ادناه
http://rapidshare.com/files/173906026/Pipe_Flow_Expert_v1.08_Incl.zip


----------



## NAK (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم علا تم رفع الملف على موقع اخر ايضاً كما في الرابط ادناه
http://www.mediafire.com/?wmtndnewzjy


----------



## عوني1 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## محمد الزيادي (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراًلك يااخي


----------



## mohamed fathy abd (17 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكركم بشده


----------



## إلى فلسطين (24 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## بهاءالدين (25 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ الفاضل انا ابحث عن برنامج furnxpert كاملا فاذا استطاع احد الاخوة العثور عليه اكون شاكر
والف شكر على البرنامج


----------



## احمد كباكا (25 ديسمبر 2008)

نشكركم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## علاء الخطاطبة (26 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم لقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج اليوم و اعتذر عن الرد المتأخر


----------



## عاشق السهر (27 ديسمبر 2008)

جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاري الـــــــــــتـــــحـــــــــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــل


----------



## قحطان العابدي (27 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وجاري التحميل


----------



## عاشق السهر (27 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم لكن البرنامج بعد التحميل لم يعمل معي


----------



## عاشق السهر (27 ديسمبر 2008)

نزلت جميع الروابط لكن بعد التحميل لم يعمل معي البرنامج ارجوا الرد علي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الاورفلي (27 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر لك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## NAK (27 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاخ الكريم عاشق السهر

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

عند تنزيل البرنامج و فك الضغط هناك ملفين أحدهما لتثبيت البرنامج في الجهاز لغرض إستخدامه ( Set Up ) و الاخر هو (crack ) و إجمالاً حجم الملف 4 ميغا أي أنه ملف صغير.
تأكد يرحمك الله أنك قمت بالتنزيل كاملاً إذ ربما حدث عطل في الشبكة أثناء التنزيل و لم تنتبه له, و إذا كانت هناك مشكلة في الملف نفسه لنبه إليها باقي الزملاء.

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## نبات الحب (28 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك أخي المحترم
عند بدء البرنامج تظهر نافذة تطلب" اليسينس كود". هل يعني ذلك أن مدة البرنامج محدودة؟
وشكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## NAK (28 ديسمبر 2008)

العضو الكريم نبات الحب

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

عند تثبيت البرنامج و بدء تشغيله تكون واجهة الأستخدام كالتالي






و هي تبين أن النسخة تجريبية ما لم تفعل بكود التفعيل و هو رخصة التشغيل.

و لتفعيل النسخة ننقر على ايقونة keygen الموجودة بملف crack فتظهر النافذة التالية





في خانة Hardware Id في نافذة Keygen نقوم بطباعة Product Code الموجودة في نافذة تسجيل البرنامج فيظهر في خانة Registration Code رقم 





نقوم بنسخ هذا الرقم و و ضعه في خانة License Code في نافذة تسجيل البرنامج





و نضغط على مفتاح License فتظهر نافذة تبين أنه تم قبول الكود بنجاح





نضغط على Ok فيتم تفعيل النسخة و تصبح كاملة و تكون واجهة الاستخدام كالتالي





و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## نبات الحب (29 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح


----------



## عوض مفتاح (2 يناير 2009)

مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ramsis2 (2 يناير 2009)

ارجو التاكد من الكيجن لانه مش شغال وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## NAK (2 يناير 2009)

الأخ الكريم ramsis2

الـ kegen يعمل بصورة صحيحة و لا توجد به أي مشكلة و لكن جرب الطريقة التالية لتشغيله لانه ربما يكون هناك قصور في نسخة windows xp لديك:

أنقر على أيقونة kegen بالزر الأيمن للفأرة فتظهر لك قائمة إختار منها خواص





فتظهر لك نافذة إختر منها قابلية التوافق





فتظهر لك نافذة أخرى إختر منها windows 2000 ثم اضغط على موافق





بعدها قوم بالنقر المزدوج على أيقونة keygen بالزر الأيسر للفأرة و سوف يعمل البرنامج بإذن الله

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## alaoovic (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً.. الرابط شغال و100 /100


----------



## حسن الأديب (24 مارس 2009)

مشكووور اخي العزيز .


----------



## sosodeep (25 مارس 2009)

البرنامج هاد ممتاز يسلموا ايديك


----------



## البخاري 19 (25 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك ولو تكرمت ان ارفقت file لطريقة عمل البرنامج


----------



## حسام جيرةالله (29 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير وانشاءالله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (29 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وبجهودك الطيبة


----------



## الحمنراني (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم لقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج


----------



## م زياد حسن (30 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amr fathy (6 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير ..........


----------



## الفاضل (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذا العمل ومزيدا من العطاء


----------



## فراس بشناق (12 مايو 2009)

لا يوجد الكود الخاص ارجو ارساله لنا اذا امكن
وكذلك نرجو مثال لطريقه عمله كبرنامج 
وشكرا لجهودكم


----------



## احمد حسن السيد حسن (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المش مهندس خالد (13 مايو 2009)

thank s nak 

eng\k.g


----------



## machkdsa (13 مايو 2009)

الرابط لم يتم التحميل من خلاله من فضلط يا اخى ابعت برابط جديد


----------



## mah_kh65 (13 مايو 2009)

الشكر الجزيل للمهندس الذي قدم هذا البرنامج ونتمنى منه أن يغير إسمه لأنه يستحق إسم أجمل لأن الاسم المستخدم يلفظ بطريقة غير مناسبة مع خالص التحية


----------



## نور محمد علي (31 مايو 2009)

nak قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الاخوة و الاخوات الكرام
> 
> ...


اخي الكريم الملف غير موجود ارجو رفعة مرة اخرى


----------



## نور محمد علي (31 مايو 2009)

nak قال:


> الاخ الكريم علا تم رفع الملف على موقع اخر ايضاً كما في الرابط ادناه
> http://www.mediafire.com/?wmtndnewzjy


السلام عليكم اخي الكريم الملف قد تحمل من هذا الموقع وشكرا لك على المجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق السهر (1 يونيو 2009)

اخي الكريم لم أستطع رفع الملف ياريت توضح لي كيف يمكن ان ارفعه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمر الفاضلابى (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخى وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (11 يونيو 2009)

:16:

:16:كده ميت لون وكده ميت لون والكل سيربح المليون :16:

:79:تسلم ايدك يا ابو نبيل يا فنان 
:13::14::13::14:​


----------



## mohammadjaber (11 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

جاري التحميل و بارك الله فيك


----------



## سما أحمد (12 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر يا زعيممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## jassim78 (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المميز لمزيد من التقدم


----------



## mech eng2 (12 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك فى علمك
اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علما نافعا


----------



## alshahied (13 يونيو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## أبو حسن2 (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## عبدالسميع2005 (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ياريت لو واحد عنده كراك pipe flow expert 2009 version 4.12


----------



## محمود بروسلى (17 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على المجهود المبذول
للامام ياباشا


----------



## light man (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي على المشاركة و للعلم يوجد برنامج ثاني من الشركة هو pipe 3d expert و هو نسخة جديدة من البرنامج و لكن البرنامج المعروض براي و ان كان النسخة الماضية من البرنامج و لكنه اقوى و اسهل للتعامل و ذو امكانيات افضل


----------



## important (21 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 

واتمنى إرفاق ملف عن كيفية إستخدام البرنامج 

جزيت الجنه يا اخي


----------



## الرمضاني (18 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك فان هذا البرنامج مهم جدا لمهندسي تصاميم الشبكات......


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (18 يوليو 2009)

_بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا_​


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (20 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن معذره فأن برنامج الكراك لايعمل ولا اعرف لماذا فهل من الممكن مساعدتي لمعرفة السبب ؟


----------



## مؤيد غازي (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

اتعبنا حضرتك جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hamadalx (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهوداتك الجميلة وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## رامي ياسين (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## معتز محمود عباس (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## امجد66 (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بكم


----------



## akshammar (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خبير الاردن (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكووور


----------



## عماد داود (2 فبراير 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككورجاري التحميل


----------



## islamomraneng (6 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله (عام كامل وشهرين) من الحسنات........
الله يبارك فى عمرك ويجعل لك فى كل شخص ينتفع به آلااااف الحسناااااات......
وربنا يبارك فى أمثالك


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (7 فبراير 2010)

جزيت الجنه


----------



## nartop (13 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (13 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## has2006 (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رامي الطوخي (21 مارس 2010)

*أين البرنامج*

أين البرنامج الله يبارك فيكم و يزيدكم علما


----------



## DAEA (23 مارس 2010)

شكرأ أخي الكريم


----------



## اشرف الطرشول (23 مارس 2010)

يا اخي الكراك لا يعمل....ارجو منك ايجاد حل لذلك


----------



## engwater (23 مارس 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## neseergolden (3 أبريل 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## atteracteur (3 أبريل 2010)

اريد من فظلكم برنامج mecaflux


----------



## General michanics (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## General michanics (3 أبريل 2010)

الله يوفقك


----------



## باسم الطيب (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا اخى الكريم


----------



## jana ghandour (19 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## fokary (20 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kareem moh (30 مايو 2010)

Thanks for good work


----------



## أحمد رأفت (30 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yaseen_zk (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## as3ate (2 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هشام العمدة (13 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهندس / وائل (13 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي المجهود الرائع
الف الف شكر يا زين الشباب


----------



## adnansaadeh (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا و بارك الله جهودكم و جعلهتت في ميزان أعمالكم


----------



## khanfar83 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع . برجى التكرم بوضع شرح لكيفية استخدام البرنامج


----------



## eng.mohamed201077 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لآخى الكريم



قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : 
الزهد ترك ما لا ينفع في الآخرة-------والورع ترك ما تخاف ضرره في الآخرة​


----------



## okab73 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جداااااااااااااا


----------



## المنتصر بالله 1431 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## thaeribrahem (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج جاري التحميل


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم نفعك الله كما نفعتنا


----------



## salem eshneba (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الرابط محضور 
اتمنى تحميل الملف ووضعه كملف لنتمكن من تحميله


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاءك الله عنا كل خير - لكن بيطلب كود


----------



## NAK (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً
الاخ احمد عبود حسين, يأمل منك الإطلاع على طريقة تفعيل البرنامج في الصفحة الثالثة (3)


----------



## خالد محمد نواب (10 ديسمبر 2010)

حقا" اخي العزيز ان الشكر قليل في حقك على هذا البرنامج الاكثر من الرائع


----------



## eng.mohamed201077 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله السعيد عبد (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد المصرى (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (8 أبريل 2011)

برنامج روعة بجد تسلم ايدك


----------



## mouhammadjum (13 أبريل 2011)

شكرا والف شكر


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ahmadkhaled (18 نوفمبر 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (20 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م رشدي حموده (30 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## boughandora (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج ، بس ياريت لو تعطينا شرح لكيفية العمل على البرنامج


----------



## سيد عدوى (27 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخى الكريم
ارجو شرح كيف يتم تشغيل البرنامج
تم التحميل وفك الملف
ولكن كيف يتم العمل علية 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (31 يناير 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مهندس موسى شقران (31 يناير 2012)

الاخ الكريم والزميل العزيز
شكرا على البرنامج الرائع
واتمنى ان ترفق لنا طريقة العمل به لو امكن وشكراااا


----------



## Hythamaga (20 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م-ايهاب الضبع (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## jehad_15568 (3 مايو 2012)

مشكورين يا شباب


----------



## ا ب ج د (14 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير .. ممكن شرح عن البرنامج ؟؟
من ناحية التنصيب والاستخدام؟


----------



## ا ب ج د (14 يوليو 2012)

تم التنصيب والبرنامج يعمل ... جزاك الله خير .. بس ياريت شرخ عن استخدام البرنامج وشكرا


----------



## alaa_barakat (4 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## نصرعتبه (5 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ابو عمر البغدادي (10 أغسطس 2012)

جزاااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## engosama2015 (10 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## النور القادم (10 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا تم الرفع


----------



## NAK (7 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم أخوتي و أخواتي الذين قاموا بتحميل البرنامج و تنصيبه و أتمنى علي كل من أستخدمه أن ينشر مثال تطبيقي لتعم الفائدة.


----------



## mahmood mrbd (29 مارس 2013)

اخي بارك الله فيك واكرمك ووفقك..الرابط الخاص بالموضوع لايعمل ارجو رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## mabruk76 (9 أبريل 2013)

الرابط لايعمل اخي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 أغسطس 2013)

أولا منور المنتدي واشكرك على مداخلتك لأنني بصفة شخصية افتقدتك و أحمد الله على تواجدك بيننا و لعل المانع كان خيرا 
اتمني لكم كل توفيق 
ثانيا أرجو إعادة اقادتنا بالرابط حيث أنه لم اتمكن من تحميل البرنامج


----------



## zakarya ahmad (27 ديسمبر 2014)

بعض الروابط لاتعمل نرجو اعادة رفعها للفائدة منها مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## karam mustafa (23 مارس 2015)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------

